

Remembering Steve and His Greatest Advice - FounderShawn
http://www.founderimpact.com/remembering-steve-jobs-and-his-greatest-advice

======
BrianPetro
A good reminder for those who appreciate Steve Jobs' philosophies.

~~~
FounderShawn
Thank you Brian

